# Jets vs. the Sharks.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man what the hell is going on in here? Everyone is picking everyone apart. Sure I like to rib people a little every once in awhile, but come on. So a rich dude paid a lot of money to shoot a world class bull. Who gives a ****. I'm willing to bet if we took a poll on who would have paid $300k to shot this bull 90 percent of us would, if it was pocket change.
And the other 10% would be lying about it. Yes I already know I probably misspelled several words, and my grammar sucks. 

Go cubs.

love fixed blade


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Fixed I officially have a man crush on you now, does that make me gay. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

No, other things make yo gay.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

GO WHITESOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> No, other things make yo gay.


Speaking of that Gaylord Focker, when are you going to come and get the canisters.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> Fixed I officially have a man crush on you now, does that make me gay. :lol:


A little. But who am I to judge.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very soon, I should buy you lunch as well.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed I officially have a man crush on you now, does that make me gay. :lol:
> ...


I am hurt by this statement, that ain't what you said the other night. :wink:

*Disclaimer:* I am not gay nor do I really have a man crush on Fixed,....well maybe a little and it is all said in fun, so lighten up.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Very soon, I should buy you lunch as well.


Sounds great. Maybe I'm gay. :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm talking about Jahan, but you can come too, as long as you're not too sauced to drive.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Can you believe this mossback guy? What nerve. Guides two record bulls in two years. What an a-hole. :mrgreen: When I draw my tag I'm not sure who I want to guide me? Pro, Tree, or doyle.


----------

